# As laker fans Do you still like shaq



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

A simple YES OR NO


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Does it count if you never liked him? I've always made that known.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Does it count if you never liked him? I've always made that known.


I always got the impression that you were a Nets fan that liked Kobe cause I remember you had that Nets avatar in your pre-SM days. Was I wrong all along and the Lakers have been your favorite team?

By the way Shaq is still my 3rd favorite player. The other two (Horry, Nick Van Exel) used to play for the Lakers as well.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes. :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I always got the impression that you were a Nets fan that liked Kobe cause I remember you had that Nets avatar in your pre-SM days. Was I wrong all along and the Lakers have been your favorite team?
> ...


I am both a Nets and Laker fan, but since I despise Kidd, I have a hard time rooting for them. I think I liked them better when Marbury was there and we were the lovable losers. I just can't root for Jason Kidd (and even though I love Richard Jefferson), I just can't do it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I am both a Nets and Laker fan, but since I despise Kidd, I have a hard time rooting for them. I think I liked them better when Marbury was there and we were the lovable losers. I just can't root for Jason Kidd (and even though I love Richard Jefferson), I just can't do it.


Why? The Joumana thing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why? The Joumana thing?


Cal (probation because of him, getting Lou Campanelli fired and letting scum Todd Bozeman mess up Cal with all of his recruiting violations), Dallas and then Phoenix.

The Joumana thing isn't my problem, because I'm not in his household. His things that he has done everywhere he has been (coach killing) annoys me the most. 

Outside of Magic Johnson and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Byron Scott is one of my favorite NBA players of all time. My opinion of him is biased, but I just don't like him. I don't wish for his teams to fail, but I just can't root for them. It's one of the reasons I was so adamant about seeing Kidd traded and starting over.


----------



## Giraldo (Sep 17, 2004)

YES! You gotta like Shaq. I'm sure there will be some boos when he returns to the staples, and that is a shame. Hopefully most of the LA fans will cheer him on, and respect the fact that he brought us 3 championships.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

My avatar says it all: He's a fat & lazy!

So in other words...NO!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Shaq hadn't publicly derided Mitch Kupchak, hadn’t cursed out Jerry Buss, hadn’t made disparaging remarks about the Lakers organization in general, and hadn’t come into camp fat and out of shape for years while getting paid the MAX....sure, I could see myself liking him. :uhoh: 

But I still love him as a player.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

i dont mind him when he plays, i even cheer for the Heat sometimes(if i dislike the other team more) but after the first time he talked sh*t about the lakers it was allrite , cuz he was mad and everything i didn't mind it as much, but nowadays he cant have a full interview without bashing the whole organization, the organization in which he won 3 titles and who he wouldn't even help out by asking for less money


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Shaq and Penny are the two reasons I started getting heavily into the NBA. There's nothing Shaq can say or do that would cause him not to be one of my favorite players anymore. Nothing.

Shaq's the man. I love the guy, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss him as a Laker.

To me, Shaq will always be a Laker.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I have never liked Shaq. But if I were there Xmas day at Staples, I would cheer my *** off for him. Nothing can replace what he did for the Lakers.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thug_immortal8</b>!
> i dont mind him when he plays, i even cheer for the Heat sometimes(if i dislike the other team more) but after the first time he talked sh*t about the lakers it was allrite , cuz he was mad and everything i didn't mind it as much, but nowadays he cant have a full interview without bashing the whole organization, the organization in which he won 3 titles and who he wouldn't even help out by asking for less money


Your right, he did win three titles for the organization. Without Shaq, the organization is floundering. Oh well, Kobe got what he wanted.


----------



## rellim (Nov 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right, he did win three titles for the organization. Without Shaq, the organization is floundering. Oh well, Kobe got what he wanted.


Wow, he won 3 titles ALL by himself. lol. 

Yeah, he put games away in the clutch. lol

Yeah, he iced games in the playoffs with his amazing free throw shooting. 

Yeah, it was him driving the lane and penetrating then dishing out game winning assists.

Yeah, he came back into the season in the best shape possible determined to win another title. lol


Wake up son. Kobe had just as much to do with those titles as Shaq did. Without that mental toughness Kobe displayed, Shaq would have won as many rings as he did in Orlando, with that unselfish guard Penny.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right, he did win three titles for the organization. Without Shaq, the organization is floundering. Oh well, Kobe got what he wanted.


says the guy who's nick is Diesel

I liked him until he put off having surgery, because he was on "company time" Then I was for trading him. That and the whole playing into shape thing turned me off.

For those of you who have been here awhile, I was the first person to suggest trading him for Garnett a few years back when Shaq's stock was high and Garnett was low because he couldn't get past the 1st round.


----------



## Sportstyles (Jun 16, 2004)

*YES*

YES


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

NO. I didn't like shaq during his orlando days, and now that he keeps bashing the laker organization my disdain for him grows more and more.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rellim</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, he won 3 titles ALL by himself. lol.
> ...


Yep, and the titles left gor Miami.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, and the titles left gor Miami.


So far, zero and counting to three.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yes. 

It may be hard with all the things that he's said about the organisation in recent times, but you gotta love a dominant player like Shaq, who, although do say some ridiculous stuff sometimes, have such entertainment value off the court as well.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazer fan here, don't hate. 

Having the chance to meet and spend a little time with both of them I have always liked Shaq better. He seems to be a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Shaq*

Well, any team with Shaq is a contender. And any team with Kobe is not!!


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Rellim*

Wow, you're living in a fantasy world potna! Shaq was the undisputed MVP of those 3 NBA Finals, and we see what your bot Flowbee is doing without him. 39% FG, leading the league in turnovers. Just ask Pippen, its a lot easier when you aren't the man. All you have to do is look at the Heat, any team with the Diesel is a contender, and your boy is floundering without him. 

Just like the sign in the crowd said "ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS MY SHAQ BACK!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

NO


----------



## Malcolm (Dec 24, 2004)

*Yes he gave to much to this City *


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Still like Shaq, he's one of my favorite players, but I don't like the way he pretends to "not take anything personal," & "has gotten over Kobe" because he hasn't.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Rellim*



> Originally posted by <b>hotel312</b>!
> we see what your bot Flowbee is doing without him. 39% FG, leading the league in turnovers.


He's also leading the league in scoring and triple doubles.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Still like Shaq, he's one of my favorite players, but I don't like the way he pretends to "not take anything personal," & "has gotten over Kobe" because he hasn't.


Yeah, Kobe is obviously on Shaq's mind all the time. Shaq tries to play it cool, but he is still hung up on Kobe, quite frankly it is sad, Shaq is acting like a bit of a b!tch. Meanwhile Kobe has moved on.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Kobe is obviously on Shaq's mind all the time. Shaq tries to play it cool, but he is still hung up on Kobe, quite frankly it is sad, Shaq is acting like a bit of a b!tch. Meanwhile Kobe has moved on.


Wait wait wait... Remind me... Who was the one that wanted to apologize to Shaq? Was that Kobe...? Yes... Surely he's moved on...


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

While Shaq was with the Lakers I was more a Kobe fan myself. Shaq always seemed like a big baby if things didn't go his way, Yes Shaq, not as much Kobe. I mean Kobe stood beside Shaq when Shaq declared the Lakers HIS team and played the role of the "sidekick". After seeing Shaq on Xmas Day and his sarcastic remarks towards Kobe shows that Kobe is being the better man in this new "rivalry", not to mention Kobe made Shaq look silly on the court.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Wait wait wait... Remind me... Who was the one that wanted to apologize to Shaq? Was that Kobe...? Yes... Surely he's moved on...


He said he wanted to apologize when the interviewers asked him a direct question about it. (by the way, he didn't apologize did he!?, in fact he got tons of flack for saying he didn't have Shaq's number, so maybe he really doesn't give a damn about apologizing.)

Anyways, he normally tries to steer clear of the topic. Meanwhile, Shaq throws in little jabs at Kobe (aka "that guy") all the time, even when the interview questions have nothing to do with Kobe.

Hypothetical example:
Interviewer: Dwayne Wade played a great game today, can you comment?
Shaq: Flash was awesome, it is great to see a young superstar guard that knows how the game is supposed to be played, he knows that you don't need to score 40pts on 30 shots.

Trust me, Kobe is on Shaq's mind all the time.


----------



## QBF (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> If Shaq hadn't publicly derided Mitch Kupchak, hadn’t cursed out Jerry Buss, hadn’t made disparaging remarks about the Lakers organization in general, and hadn’t come into camp fat and out of shape for years while getting paid the MAX....sure, I could see myself liking him. :uhoh:
> 
> But I still love him as a player.


Great avatar, EHL. What's next, a picture of a black guy sitting in prison with "owned" and an arrow pointed at him?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>QBF</b>!
> 
> 
> Great avatar, EHL. What's next, a picture of a black guy sitting in prison with an arrow and "owned" drawn towards him?


I can't tell if this is sacrcasm... But if you are indeed hating on EHL's avatar... That is weak... Cuz that is one of the greatest and funniest avatars... ever...


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

a very contervsial post started by me


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Malcolm</b>!
> *Yes he gave to much to this City *


In fact, he built the arena we now play in! 

Thanks Shaq!


----------

